# KSX - KarmelSonix Ltd



## moses (5 July 2007)

I don't know anything about these guys, and can't find any mention of them on ASF. But with a chart like this I felt we ought to have known something before now. KSX is up 33% so far today and rising..


----------



## Des Nukem (12 July 2007)

moses

The silence is deafening. Seems like everyone is so obsessed with resource stocks they can't see the forest for the trees. This Bio-tech with huge sales potential for their respiratory devices is now currently trading at 0.23!


----------



## Trader Paul (12 July 2007)

Hi folks,

KSX ... expecting another positive cycle next week, that
should bring some more good news, as well ..... will be 
alert, around 20-23072007 ..... 

..... and then, looking for an exit, before the next significant
and negative cycle comes into play, about 30072007 (???).

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## moses (13 July 2007)

Todays "correction" to yesterday's KSX spike may be the last opportunity to buy in below 20c. The SMA buying pressure remains, and I notice right now that there are a great swag of 100k buys in the queue very close to the SP of 19c.


----------



## wipz (5 November 2007)

KSX in trading halt today pending an announcement release on wednesday, I think it may have something to do with their asthma treatment trials.


----------



## Plugger (2 December 2007)

I'd like to get people's opinions on this one. Up 17% on Friday, not exactly massive volume though. Would this be genuine investors looking for growth, or DT/institutions looking for a quick buck?


----------



## johannlo (21 May 2009)

Interesting last few days. Good sounding announcements but no substance on the table yet (aside from patent) plus the cashflow situation doesn't look too optimal to my layman's reading of their latest report. I was tempted in at 5.3 so hoping some big news to come out of this conference


----------



## Hedders (21 May 2009)

I'm in too, Johannlo. I bought at 5.1 a couple of days ago. As a pharmacist I can see a huge market for a couple of their products, both in Australia and overseas. My understanding is that their Wheezometer is almost to market (pending CE approval)- check out http://www.karmelsonix.com.au/Wheezometer.html

Affordable home-based diagnostic agents is a huge growth area. If doctors feel better informed by their use, they'll start recommending them to all chronic asthmatics. 

A positive outcome from the US conference would be great but even in Australia there's more than 2 million asthma sufferers. (The US has about 17million asthmatics)


----------



## johannlo (22 May 2009)

well it looks like we're the only ones mate LOL from today's fun movements. Market depth has changed significantly too from where it was when I decided to buy, major resistance at the mid 5c level. 

Going to hold on for more news but going to have to watch this one carefully esp. if the wider economy / market tanks again. These guys don't look like they have too much cash in the bank to weather a sustained period of bad or no developments. Its certainly an interesting time to be investing in a 'potential' stock


----------



## Hedders (23 May 2009)

Yeah, it's all gone very quiet after a few announcements during the US conference. And I agree that the bank balance looks pretty lean- they're probably chasing US hospital contracts to secure long-term, stable income before they scale up. No more news has come after the end of the conference, but KSX could still come up trumps! Something better come out soon before the entire crowd goes away- otherwise it could be just you and me trading with each other!


----------



## johannlo (26 May 2009)

Well hoping that tommorrow's end of holiday in the US brings some more news of the good kind. Otherwise its looking sideways / slow dip for a bit more. May have to prepare a stop loss if no funding announcements show up over the next few weeks


----------



## Hedders (10 August 2009)

KSX has gone nuts in the past few days and as far as I can see, there's been no announcement to shed any light on the situation! It's share price has climbed about 50% since the start of August. I noticed that someone had mentioned KSX in the "potential breakout thread", but only after the huge rise over the past 2 trading days. I'm holding, so I'm not complaining, but I don't understand what's happening either!!


----------



## johannlo (11 August 2009)

Ha I bailed and then come back on in high 5s which was actually not far from where I originally entered. Only a small parcel so only small losses so far. 

But now with the new appointment (contacts....) and production coming online feeling like LT prospects much more assured. Bottom of drawer for me


----------



## TonyWAIW (23 March 2011)

Is anyone still following this stock. They seem to be regularing announcing good news and volumes seem to be quite high lately. Is there a chartist out there who can suggest a price target? Thanks


----------



## tech/a (23 March 2011)

> Is there a chartist out there who can suggest a price target?




*UGLY*

Learn to read volume,its supply (selling)


----------

